# Buying a BD bike for the parts?



## dstreelm (Mar 6, 2011)

Hello all,

I am wondering about the viability of buying a bikesdirect bike for the components and selling the frame (either on CL or ebay).

I'd love to hear from someone who actually did this. I have heard second hand of people doing this but have never heard directly from anyone who built a bike with bd components. 

Is it really as good a deal as it seems? were you able to sell the frame for a decent price?

I was thinking about this as a nice cheap way to build up a bike for my gf or to breathe new life into an old frame I've got lying around


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

I've done it with my old Mercier Serpens. I didn't get much for much for the frameset, and most of the other parts (seatpost/stem/handlebars...) were boat anchors. The wheelset also wasn't worth much. Good learning experience and a great first road bike, but not a for-profit venture. You could probably save a little, but not a lot.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2012)

I think doing this might make sense if you already had a bike with a nice frameset, but loaded with older (say 8spd era), or a lower end groupset, or a groupset you are unsatisfied with for some reason (eg. don't like the gearing). You could then find a BD bike with components you prefer, then trade components between the two bikes. You'd end up with the upgrades you wanted on your first bike, and a functional spare bike (your old parts hanging on the BD frame) which you could use on a trainer, or in the rain etc.

Otherwise, even as low as BD prices are, it's still usually cheaper to simply buy a component groupset than to buy a BD bike loaded with that same groupset, and if it were me I wouldn't find it worth the time/trouble to try to sell what's left over (frame/fork, wheels, ancillary components like bars and saddle) -- which in all likelihood wouldn't be worth much if any more than the difference in cost up front. 

example after a 20 second google search:

SRAM Rival Road Bikes, Roadbikes - 2011 Motobecane Le Champion CF SRAM Rival -- Moto LeChamp CF w/ complete SRAM rival group -- $1400
SRAM Rival Groupset 2012 -- Complete SRAM rival groupset, $950

$450 more is a great deal if you actually want a complete bike, and know that the geometry of that Moto frame will work for you, but still too expensive to justify buying strictly to strip for parts, IMO. This bike is also one of the best candidates I could find for this too, as unlike a lot of their <$1k bikes, it has both the complete groupset, and saddle, bars, stem, wheel etc. that are at least decent -- they're low to mid level items from known brands (ritchey, mavic, etc).


----------



## PhotoJoe (Mar 8, 2011)

I came really close to buying the Gravity Pro X during their Christmas deal for $699 and the Ti LeChamp frame. I'm a noob, though and just didn't have the nerve to pull the trigger. Plus, the savings just didn't justify the risk and effort.


----------



## MattintheCrown (Jul 6, 2011)

PhotoJoe said:


> I came really close to buying the Gravity Pro X during their Christmas deal for $699 and the Ti LeChamp frame. I'm a noob, though and just didn't have the nerve to pull the trigger. Plus, the savings just didn't justify the risk and effort.


Plus, it's not the full Force group (FSA BB/Crank, Tektro brakes).


----------



## MrClean (Jun 24, 2008)

I am in the process of building myself a bike and I am starting with a Gravity Pro X. I am picking up a Chinese carbon frame and will be swapping all the parts. The crank didn't bother me as I will be going to BB30 with the new frame (Sram Force) and I can pick up a pair of Force brakes for cheap off ebay so that I end up with a full Force bike. The wheels are decent for training wheels and I'll be building a set of chinese carbon tubulars ASAP.

I'll either sell the frame when I'm done or toss some parts on it and use it on the trainer, etc.

Should end up right around the $2000 mark


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I've done it, more or less. 

I bought a LeChamp Cf Infermo w/ Sram Red. Most of the components are on a tarmac sl2 s-works. The wheels were sold for $300 + a set of CX wheels. Many of the Tarmac's components went on my CX build. The bar from the Inferno is an alternate bar for my track bike (I put brakes on it and a freewheel for road riding and SS crits). In other words, every bike I own is an amalgamated bastard. 

All that's left of my Inferno is the frame/fork, which I plan on selling on ebay, once I get around to it. It's in perfect condition. I think I'll start the bidding at $250.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Local Hero said:


> All that's left of my Inferno is the frame/fork, which I plan on selling on ebay, once I get around to it. It's in perfect condition. I think I'll start the bidding at $250.


Good luck. 

Kona Kona Deluxe Road Bicycle Frame 100058956 at CambriaBike.com


----------



## mudrock (Jun 4, 2008)

PhotonFreak said:


> example after a 20 second google search:
> 
> SRAM Rival Road Bikes, Roadbikes - 2011 Motobecane Le Champion CF SRAM Rival -- Moto LeChamp CF w/ complete SRAM rival group -- $1400
> SRAM Rival Groupset 2012 -- Complete SRAM rival groupset, $950


A better comparison is a complete build kit avail online, not just the group.
SRAM Rival 10 Speed Build Kit - Excel Sports

This build kit, with Aksium wheels (commonly spec'ed by BD) and Ritchey cockpit for $1269, gives a more accurate picture.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

mudrock said:


> A better comparison is a complete build kit avail online, not just the group.
> SRAM Rival 10 Speed Build Kit - Excel Sports
> 
> This build kit, with Aksium wheels (commonly spec'ed by BD) and Ritchey cockpit for $1269, gives a more accurate picture.


$100 left over for the BD frame...sounds about right.


----------



## murbike (Jan 22, 2004)

A buddy of mine (new to cycling, and very bargain attentive) scored in this manner - he bought a complete bike with a crappy frame and full Ultegra group for $350.

He then turned around, and bought a lightly used Scott carbon frame for around $400.

Bottom line is, he got a very high end bike for less than $1000.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Good luck.
> 
> Kona Kona Deluxe Road Bicycle Frame 100058956 at CambriaBike.com


Thanks. But I'm not sure how that Kona is particularly relevant here. It's an '04 aluminum frame without a fork. The frame I'm selling is carbon fiber and comes with a fork, headset, and bottom bracket. And it was made in 2010. Apples and oranges.


----------

